# What's your best doggy gadget?



## Dazzlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

What's your best doggy gadget? Please share? Anything from a seat belt harness to socks!

Unfortunately I can't yet recommend as don't collect Lily for 6 more sleeps (though that leaves plenty of time for doggy gadget shopping!


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Don't really have one but would love an automatic dogwasher for the kitchen.
Pop him in, close the door and half hour later get him out all clean and fluffy and dry


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

For puppies....a crate!! A must in my book


----------



## Dazzlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

Ha ha! Great idea jack spaniel . Ooh wellerfeller, thats good I have a dog crate all set up with blanket - just waiting for the pup!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

One really good thing I bought was a treat training ball, you have probably read on the forum that a lot of new pup owners have pups that get fussy with their food, if Kody has a day when hes not to bothered about his food I'll pop the kibble in the treat training ball and I can guarantee he then eats it. Pets at home sell them it's just a ball that dispenses the treats or kibble out as they play with it and roll it over. The other thing I can't be without is stair gates or room dividers fantastic for keeping pups in a limited space or room especially when trying to toilet train them, best advise I can give is only let your pup have the run of one room in your house unsupervised, I managed to get Kody toilet trained by 12 wks old doing this, if you let them have full run of the house you will get more accidents. X


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

mine is the hammock for the back of my car, fits from the headrest of the back seat to the headrest of the front, hope that makes sense, no mud/dirt on the floor, and seats are clean! 2 nd best gadget are the harnesses that stop them bouncing around in the car!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Basket Muzzle for Miles, and (not really a doggy gadget) aroma therapy oils for Amiee Jane (She calms down when I burn lavender oil with jasmine)


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

crazy lady said:


> mine is the hammock for the back of my car, fits from the headrest of the back seat to the headrest of the front, hope that makes sense, no mud/dirt on the floor, and seats are clean! 2 nd best gadget are the harnesses that stop them bouncing around in the car!


Like the sound of the hammock  

xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My mini Schnauzer, Mandy. She is his favourite toy, playmate and sleep partner!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

You guys really have some great gadgets! Hammocks and in-house dog washes, wow!

I have one of those little things you clip onto the leash and it holds the roll of poop bags - love it! 

Slicker brush - best brush for keeping the mats away and getting rid of them once they come 

Gulpy - water dispenser (http://www.amazon.com/Gulpy-Water-Dispenser-20-Ounce-Colors/dp/B000TG7YRM) I got it for about $6. We use it all the time and people always ask where we got it


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

1. Crate big enough for bed one end and puppy pad the other - after 1 week we're down to one poo a night well away from the bed and no whining or being unsettled at all from 10pm to when I go down at 7am (we haven't tried any later yet!). Yesterday she did step in the one poo as she walked to the door to come out, but it was only one paw, she didn't walk it anywhere and she was straight into the tub!

2. Not really a gadget but a cat's ball with a bell in it - big enough to carry in her mouth but not too small that it would be dangerous. Pet's Corner - 99p. Gosh, she just loves it and is already fetching it back to us on request which is great for training.

Toffin
x


----------



## Dazzlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm so glad I posted this . What fab ideas. Thank you. I really like the hammock idea but still have to get the kids in!
I'm off to the petshop this morning to get a water bottle ! Toffin, that's a great update.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

My dog blaster...couldn't do without it for Betty's non dry fur!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Poochie bells for us...its what cracked the house training for Lady

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

1.Empty bottle filled with dry pasta, 
2.Pestle and mortar to bash kibble into smaller pieces
3.Clicker for mini training sessions, we're still on sit and down but he loves it as he knows the click means treat! 
4.Unscented baby wipes for bums and feet
5.Human nail clippers for nails and dew claws (especially) 
6.Small scissors for clipping round pads
.......and last but certainly not least a 7.Crate for bed time  








I also have Poochie bells but he can't reach them yet but will teach him to used them as he grows, they're a great idea! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Hmm have been thinking about this and I would probably have to say the plastic ball chucker thing! Max's very favourite thing to do is play ball, and without the chucker, my arm would get tired very fast and the ball wouldn't go anywhere near as far, meaning I would have to throw it more often and Max wouldn't be as satisfied as he likes to jump and try to catch it!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We also have the car hammock and it is the most useful thing (next to the crate) that we have. It was worth every penny.


----------



## Dazzlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

I've just bought a poochie bell! I'm also looking up about hammocks . We definitely need a ball chucker too!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Snugglesafe when they were puppies ... 

And I love all the Red Dingo leads and collars I have used ....

I am a practical girl


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

jack spaniel said:


> don't really have one but would love an automatic dogwasher for the kitchen.
> Pop him in, close the door and half hour later get him out all clean and fluffy and dry


love love love this idea <3 <3 <3


----------

